# Sehen wir uns da?? Verkaufsoffner Sonntag



## kwoddel (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Am 08.05.2011 ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag bei 
* defekter Link entfernt *
vielleicht sehen wir uns da


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sehen wir uns da?? Verkaufsoffner Sonntag*

Ist ne Überlegung wert


----------

